
Dark Matter May Have Existed Before the Big Bang, New Math Suggests - phront
https://www.space.com/dark-matter-before-big-bang.html
======
chupa-chups
Same topic a day ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20654625](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20654625)

